# Just 1 more Tank (SPS) - Blame it on Pamela :)



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, it is all Pamela's fault for this irresistible deal.
Actually I was pretty good at resisted it for one day but had to go back to get it.
It is a Fluval 45g in a near perfect condition until the door fell off the car onto my big toe.
Chipped the corner of the door but luckily did not broke my toe. Just cracked the toe nail. Guess it is worth it to save the door 

Decided to take the aluminum trim off. Lots of elbow grease and voila:



Not quite sure what light to use yet. Probably end up experimenting first with Frank pendant all the way to an old 250W MH.

THANKS PAM =)


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks very clean and beautiful! can't wait to see it filled!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That'll be a great set up.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

way to go pamela! lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it's definitely my fault for tempting Gord into buying the tank...fish junkie + empty tank right beside my front door when he's dropping off something = new tank for fish junkie 

Sorry to hear about your toe and the cabinet door too! The tank looks bigger without the trim, it must have been a ton of work to get it off. I can't wait to see what the tank looks like once it's set up!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wanting to drill this tank. Anyone know off hand if these series of tank is tampered. I don't think so - I don't see any label either.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact Hagen/Fluval to find out for certain.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

ohhhh I am gonna follow this one. You can also try the 72W aQ also =)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> ohhhh I am gonna follow this one. You can also try the 72W aQ also =)


That's what is sitting on there now. I think I will try linking both of them on there. The pendant looks a little bit small for this one but will see.
Been avoiding SPS for 15 years since I had my daughter was born. My babies are almost all grown up now. This one going to be one spoiled baby 

Saw Jer's par lamp today. Probably will get one soon as well. This place is going to look like a disco.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol, u saw his par fuge light?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cannot recall what this series is called. Anyone remember?


----------



## mike.m (Aug 5, 2010)

It as called fluval Osaka great lookin tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Googled and it appeared someone has drilled it before.

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/showthread.php?t=498025

Stay tuned =)


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I love the osaka series. The rounded corners are awesome. Cant wait for updates.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Going custom stand and full sump. Tried out Frank's pendant. COOOOL !!
Just have to figure out the programming/timing part.
Now have to find time to build stand.
Stay tuned.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I got the English version of the manual now , I still can't understand it. The manufacturer is having a ear full of me talking about it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The basic function is actually very intuitive. Just not seems to have a timer function (likely not).
It may not have a timer and sunrise/sunset to a defined period which is not defined in the manual.
But it it does not, I don't understand why it would want input for system date and time.
Theoretically, the controller should be capable of moon cycles etc unless this is still a prototype that they have not advanced enough.
Otherwise, spread of the light is impressive. I don't have it hung at the right height and the tank is not filled yet.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Looing forward for some pic. Meanwhile I will try bug the manufacturer cuz they said it has the timer, if it can't control the fixture, why would they give option to set sunrise and sunset


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think this project is on hold for a couple months. Gone for almost all of July. Hate to set up an SPS and leave it to my wife


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, good call. She might just shut off the power the first day and save herself the stress of trying to keep SPS alive while you're gone.


----------

